# Na na na na na na...



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

BAT-GLOCK!

I under-cut the the trigger, rounded off the trigger-guard and took off factory texture (and sort of accidentally reshaped the grip, but I like it). What do you think?


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats cool stippling. Now you need to put a Batman slide plate on it.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Good call!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tremors said:


> Thats cool stippling. Now you need to put a Batman slide plate on it.


Lol. Pretty good job just the same OP.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

What did you use to stipple?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

My Laser Eyes!!!

Lots of sanding and fine tip on the ole soldering iron for the outer stipple and the medium tip for the Bat


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There's a lot of melting of the polymer frame.
Be careful not to compromise the integrity of the frame.
Not sure , but me thinks when you raise the grip texture, the material has to be coming from someplace, which may create thin spots. Are you adding polymer material ?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Not my cup-o-tea, but well-executed, methinks.

I agree, get the slide cover plate to match.

Or maybe one with "BW" or "Bruce Wayne" etched on it...


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

pic said:


> There's a lot of melting of the polymer frame.
> Be careful not to compromise the integrity of the frame.
> Not sure , but me thinks when you raise the grip texture, the material has to be coming from someplace, which may create thin spots. Are you adding polymer material ?


you really don't go that deep to get the texture you want. you barely go half as deep as it looks. The first thing I practiced on was a Magpul MOE grip and I went way to deep it looked bad and would not have been structurally good for a pistol however magpul grips are quite thick so I think that thing is just fine although ugly.

the biggest concern I have with what I have done would be the under cut of the trigger (which feels awesome). that is were any material is really taken out. I tried to stay a little thicker than the most extreme undercut jobs I could find from people that have a reputation for doing good work.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Over the top?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ponzer04 said:


> Over the top?


Looks like your having fun with it , looks nice


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice work. Impressive!!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

It is different. But, in my not so humble opinion, it is very well done. You do indeed have some artistic skills.:mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

lefty60 said:


> It is different. But, in my not so humble opinion, it is very well done. You do indeed have some artistic skills.:mrgreen:


Thank you very much!


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

VERY cool, mate. I love how the bat symbol fits into the backstrap of the frame. Well done.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay, Holly did the resurrection, not I, lol!

But I too have to admit that is pretty neat. Not sure if I would do that on my gun or not, but that's still cool.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

It was either that or and EGA. We went nerd not motto. 

Now I need another G19 to put and Eagle, Globe, & Anchor on. :smt1099


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

ponzer04 said:


> It was either that or and EGA. We went nerd not motto.
> 
> Now I need another G19 to put and Eagle, Globe, & Anchor on. :smt1099


I have a former Navy friend who is an absolute Transformer's nut... Should see if I can gift him something like that with a Transformer or Decepticon emblem on it!


----------

